# Music ideas



## BunnieXO

I really enjoy listening to music. I listen to music on the way to school, on the way to work, in my car, in the tub, and while studying. I like to listen to Kpop, hip hop, R&B, classical music and jazz music. What kind of generes do you guys listen to? Do you have any song recommendations?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I've listened to a radio station that only plays one kind of music , and that music only has two instruments - a coffee tin and a little drum . Really . It must be pirate radio . I like it . clank clank .


----------



## millionrainbows

I listen to anything. Jazz, rock, old music, old genres, classical, experimental. Not too much "techno," but I do like that old series called The Future Sound(s) of Jazz, and I like DJ Shadow...and Xenakis with DJ Spooky. Henry Cow, Zappa, Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac, The Beatles, King Crimson, Buddy Holly, Rolling Stones, The Kinks, The Who, certain Madonna, Jim Hall, Pat Martino, Chick Corea, Bob Dylan, Moody Blues, XTC, The Sex Pistols, The Ramones, Public Image Ltd., Cowboys International, The Buzzcocks, Roy Buchanan, Jeff Beck, The Small Faces, Aretha Franklin, B.B. King, Robert Nighthawk, The Fabulous Thunderbirds, Kim Wilson, Quatermass, Emerson Lake and Palmer, Robert Fripp, Brian Eno, Beethoven, Rameau, Grateful Dead, Quicksilver, Jefferson Airplane, Donovan...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like this post! Music is life for me  At the moment I listen to disco house, black metal, Schubert and modern classical. Right now "It's Our Love" with Iggy Pop. My recommendation: ANYTHING!


----------



## Froncel

When I started my music career as a beat maker, firstly I bought a new synthesizer. After that purchase, I started to found nice speakers to grow up the quality of sound. In this decision helps this site, when I could find a lot of useful info about a music https://musiety.com. Try this one.


----------



## caters

I listen to just classical music, mainly Beethoven but also:

Mozart
Bach
Handel
Vivaldi
Chopin
Schubert
Tchaikovsky
Brahms
Greig
Bizet
Debussy
Rhimsky-Korsakov

I never listen to modern classical music because it feels to me like it is no longer classical music. Also I see Scott Joplin on lists of classical composers. I sometimes listen to him but honestly, it feels more like Jazz than Classical music. I know ragtime was derived from classical music and that ragtime and blues both gave rise to jazz but still, ragtime music feels too jazzy to me for me to classify it as classical music.


----------



## jalexis

Right now, the Adiemus collection by Karl Jenkins comes in mind as a suggestion to listen to.


----------



## EdwardBast

jalexis said:


> Right now, the Adiemus collection by Karl Jenkins comes in mind as a suggestion to listen to.


Ah yes, Karl Jenkins, who came to public attention as the fourth best composer and least proficient player in Soft Machine.


----------



## drmdjones

The "Killer B's" Bach, Beethoven, and Brahms.


----------



## nenopro

I like to explore a lot of kinds of music genres and subgenres. These days there are tons of new music everyday, bad stuff but also good stuff, so i am very careful of my research.


----------



## dannyrichardson

I pretty much listen to all genres! I find inspiration from all genres really.


----------

